# Best nail product



## Kookie-for-COCO (Dec 3, 2006)

OPI without a doubt. Peryeoliceman:


----------



## kellianne76 (Dec 3, 2006)

I like OPI too. I've heard good things about Essie as well.


----------



## claresauntie (Dec 3, 2006)

Seche Vite top coat


----------



## han (Dec 3, 2006)

opi, creative nails,

wow! your aveater freaks me out when i glanced at it


----------



## usersassychick0 (Dec 3, 2006)

I like opi, and revlon colorstay(this lasts for sooo long!)


----------



## meg1959 (Dec 4, 2006)

OPI base and polish


----------



## Leony (Dec 4, 2006)

Girls this forum is created only for the Award category threads.

I'll move this to Nail forum.


----------



## David (Dec 5, 2006)

OPI hands down, but I've had very good long lasting wear with Estee Lauder also.


----------



## ms_sunlight (Dec 5, 2006)

I love OPI, their range of colours is spectacular and their brushes are the best I've tried, but I've also had very, very good results with Collection 2000, which is a budget brand here in the UK. Their colours are very rich and last as least as well as brands costing 2-3 times as much.


----------



## pieced (Dec 5, 2006)

O love OPI, and Essie is not that bad either...


----------



## magosienne (Dec 5, 2006)

OPI is great.


----------



## missnadia (Dec 5, 2006)

Another vote for Seche vite top coat  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 6, 2006)

I've always had good success with Sation Polish... Also, Avon and Sally Hansen. Even MK has good nail polishes. I don't have a fave per se, but I do like the names of OPI polishes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amandine (Dec 21, 2006)

Can I have 2?

Seche Vite Top Coat and my Essie Crystal Nail File.

In terms of nail polish my favorites are OPI and Elizabeth Arden


----------



## FeverDream (Dec 21, 2006)

I like Orly nail polish and the Sally Hanson Diamond Shield.


----------



## boki (Jan 8, 2007)

I like Tammy taylor products.......  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pattyt (Jan 9, 2007)

solar oil THE BEST!


----------



## robinkrug (Apr 26, 2007)

Could not live without Seche Vite Top Coat. Makes my pedicures last for 3+ weeks, on average. The trick is to put it on thick. (2 thin color layers + 1 thick top coat layer.) It will dry hard in 15 mins or so.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Apr 26, 2007)

I like opi and essie as well, and i also really like these sinful colors, that i get at wallgreens.







Morning Delight- On my nails right now!






Thimbleberry- On my toes now, topped with loose orange glitter.


----------



## emmy56 (Apr 26, 2007)

I love Chanel nail colors so much. But OPI is my fave.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## niksaki (Apr 26, 2007)

In my salon we use only creative, i am in love with the damn stuff it's freakin unreal!


----------



## LipglossQueen (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm another OPI freak here, I don't think another nail company can compare!


----------



## cotton_candy (Apr 29, 2007)

i like bourjois.


----------



## clwkerric (May 2, 2007)

Essie and Creative Nail Design by far is the best...

My teacher found an article that was on OPI... They have some chemicals in the polish that are found to cause cancer... I will grab the article from her on Friday when I go in and try to post it for you guys.


----------



## kittenmittens (May 2, 2007)

OPI, hands down! it seems to be one of the only polishes I can get to go on evenly.


----------



## farris2 (May 16, 2007)

nail envy


----------



## niksaki (May 16, 2007)

I have heard this, i dont use anything opi, (not beacuse of this though) i dont feel that it is the best polish (compared to creative that is) please post the information if you can.

Nic


----------



## Shelley (May 16, 2007)

Opi  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kittenmittens (May 16, 2007)

also just tried the Trind line and it rocks!

love the nail brightener and the cuticle balsam  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Chi_Nessa25 (Jul 11, 2007)

Orly is probably my fav. It seems to last the longest. 2nd would probably be Essie. And I love OPI's pigmentation, but for some reason I find it chips easily on me. (I have to type and do data entry all day at work.)


----------



## chinadoll (Jul 30, 2007)

Essie and Opi in that order.


----------



## Butterfly2000 (Aug 3, 2007)

I like Opi and Nailtini. I'm always looking for good polish that doesn't start chipping after two or three days.


----------



## frumwannabe (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi, I'm new here. My daughters give me tips. The oldest says women in New York City are wearing Essie's "Wicked", a very dark red polish on short nails. Oldest had a manicure while in Las Vegas with Essie polish. Younger daughter has been wearing Revlon's "Vixen" (very dark purplish red) for a year. I bought some Essie base coat to wear with the "Wicked" and "Mademoiselle", a very pale pink. The store manager said it would last longer than OPI. Essie has a great color range and humorous names similar to OPI. Essie is more expensive than OPI. An Essie nail polish was $6.

With love,

Ruthie of America


----------



## Janailene (Sep 2, 2007)

I go with OPI. The cost is worth it


----------



## christina m (Sep 27, 2007)

Sinful does have some really cool colors, like Hypnotizing Trend pretty well, try their Pearl Harbor,two coats over a sheer, with a good top coat, nails look like a disco ball!


----------



## seraphim (Sep 28, 2007)

another OPI fan here! I haven't tried the other lacquers though...I've just stuck with OPI so far~


----------



## magosienne (Sep 30, 2007)

i add Mavala Colorfix, the best top coat !!


----------



## MamaRocks (Sep 30, 2007)

OPI &amp; Revlon are great. Sally hansen has some great colors and they last for quite a long time.


----------

